# Competition Time Again For Another Horseshoe Mk2



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok folk's here we go again this time it is for the user's of this forum, it is the Horseshoe mk2
here is a picture of the prize with a spare set of bands all you have to do to win is simple I have made a video and going to keep it private so no one can see it until the competition is over, It is one shot on the chrony with the mk2 using 9.5mm steel fitted with double thera band gold 18mm straight cut,. the one who guesses the exact fps or closest to it wins in the event of a tie a draw will be made. it is one entry per memeber only the competition closes 12 noon uk time thursday 29-3-2012 good luck everyone.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

258fps


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

216


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I will say 234!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Im guessing about 240,5 FPS


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm going with 243


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

251. MM


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

260.2! I feel lucky! and a little sleepy..... TGIF!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

im gonna have to say 238, i know because i am such an avid fan of yours


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

LVO said:


> 260.2! I feel lucky! and a little sleepy..... TGIF!


hey! i was attacked by a creature just like the one in your avatar, darn beast knocked me down and took my snickers.


----------



## jordanrussell123 (Jun 5, 2011)

245.2 I bet it's not even near lol


----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello
I'll say: 235fps








And thank you again for few days of hope








Cheers
Rafal


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

im with 236.5 spot on^^


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

275 and much thanks.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

221.5 fps


----------



## johnny r (Sep 7, 2011)

I'll say 235 fps


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

300 fps


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

220 fps


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Going 267 fps. Somebodies gotta lose. Oh well.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

244


----------



## qute10 (Feb 18, 2010)

237 fps i think.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

225 ... am certain.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

221


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Ok i will go for 315fps


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

*I'm in! 197.8 fps*


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

224 fps


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

212 for me.


----------



## AARON V. (Jan 10, 2012)

264.4.... Thanks


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

Two hundred sixty nine


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

255fps


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

242 fps .. nice shooter BTW


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

223 fps









Good luck to all!


----------



## Henrygamer (Jan 31, 2012)

253 fps!


----------



## cowboij (Nov 2, 2011)

261


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

242


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

218fps!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

228.637fps


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm sayin 242.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

257 fps


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

231.7.... lol


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have some news for you I am going to extend my generosity and give away two mk2 slingshots so their will be two winners not one if you have not entered I suggest you do so as the competition ends thursday.


----------



## Metropolitantrout (Feb 15, 2012)

232 assuming a 5mph headwind and 8% humidity.......


----------



## Thirston (Jan 14, 2012)

Were you shooting up hill? Did you have shoes on?

217.5 fps


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

222!


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Will this be drawn today?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i thin in maybe 12 hours?


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

if it is not too late i would guess 274 fps?


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

comp closes in two hours and ten minutes


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok the competition is over, and here is the answer I will check the posts and pm the lucky winners


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Metropolitantrout said:


> 232 assuming a 5mph headwind and 8% humidity.......


i guess the headwind and humidity were perfect! Congrats


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

nice, congrats MT


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

akmslingshots said:


> 231.7.... lol


Akm slingshots also won I sent him a private message but have not heard from him. I did post later that I would be giving two away.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

hawk2009 said:


> 231.7.... lol


Akm slingshots also won I sent him a private message but have not heard from him. I did post later that I would be giving two away.
[/quote]

I PM'ed you straight away Hawk









did you get your theraband?


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Congrats to the winners and hawk for the beautiful cattys, good stuff.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

akmslingshots said:


> 231.7.... lol


Akm slingshots also won I sent him a private message but have not heard from him. I did post later that I would be giving two away.
[/quote]

I PM'ed you straight away Hawk









did you get your theraband?
[/quote]
yes sorry got yours it's Metropolitantrout I have not heard from, Akm your's is being posted in a couple of minutes.


----------



## Slinger0447 (Aug 3, 2011)

252


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Slinger0447 said:


> 252


this one ended yesterday my friend


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

212 and thank you for the op


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Congratualtions to the winners, and a big THANKS to you, Hawk!!!
















Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

231.5 
Tom


----------



## johnny r (Sep 7, 2011)

229 fps


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

295.6fps


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

this competition is over, someone should just close this thread.


----------

